# HORNS like Darkness, from HHN!!!



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

HELP!! Someone, please guide me in the right direction. I want to create a character similar to Universal Studios "Darkness". Starting in the video at about 2:15 you can see who I am referring to if you do not know. My question is, what would I make the horns from? I want them to be very over sized. Any thoughts? THANKS!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Darkness came from the movie "Legend" starring Tom Cruise. Tim Curry played the creature in the movie. Tom has denied making the movie but I actually liked it. You can see Darkness in all his glory if you google the movie or pop in your video store to watch it!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

They would have to be really light and yet rigid... I'm thinking some sort of fiberglass cast or even a really good/solid paper maché over a wired form.

(and Curry was fabulous in that part... loved him!)


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Meltdown. I didn't know he was a character from a movie. Now I can do more research...THANKSSS

And true Frankie. Thanks for the response


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

I guess I kind of answered my own question...

Darkness costume


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

McFarlane toys makes a small action figure, I want that!! Here is a couple of photos.. Watch the movie, you will like it!


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

That is a GREAT movie =) If I'm not mistaken, I'm pretty sure that the actual horns for the movie were carved out of styrofoam. I used to have a special edition copy of the movie with a bunch of behind the scenes footage and I know that they explained how the horns were made. I'll have to see if I still have it and report back to you =) 

Update us with pictures if you decide to move forward with the project =)


----------



## MokkNoir (Oct 19, 2009)

I own a Todd McFarlane toy of Darkness, but it doesn't look like the brown models pictured above. Here's what mine looks like:

Darkness


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Very cool likeness of Darkness.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree they would have to be real lightweight. I like the idea of paper mache.


----------



## milkhoney (Oct 27, 2009)

Ugh, I was just trying to remember the name of the bad guy in Legend the other day. It came up because I was saying how Evil Mia Sara would be a cool costume.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

this isnt the same character but,... It looks similar.
its a Silicone mask. very expensive. 
But as mentioned in the earlier vid , it has very realistic characteristics..
SPFX masks have insanly realistic paint jobs. (veining, liver spots etc).
I have their elder, and was totally blown away.

YouTube - the SPFXmasks.com Silicone Lucifer Mask


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I have seen a VERY good "Darkness" mask in my local costume and party supply store. The mask is, i believe, silicone, very well painted and the horns are either molded plastic or part of the mask with a rigid framework inside. The mask is full covering the entire head and part of the chest area.


----------

